# Welche Größe beim Swoop Al 9.0



## Roman_SK (11. April 2021)

Guten Tag,
Ich bräuchte mal kurz Hilfe bei der Größenwahl beim Swoop AL 9.0. 
Die Bikes gibts in M, L usw. der Größenrechner von Radon gibt aber nur Zoll und Cm aus. 
Bei mir sagt der Rechner 19“, nur is das jetzt M oder L?

Danke und noch nen schönen sonnigen Sonntag. 

Gruß Roman


----------



## TobiMW (11. April 2021)

Also normalerweise entspricht 16" einem S, 18" einem M, 20" einem L und 22" einem XL.
D.h. du liegst genau zwischen M und L.

Wie groß bist du denn bei welcher Schrittlänge?
Schau doch mal bei den Swoops Carbon, die unterscheiden sich ja nur minimal von der Geometrie, haben aber eine schöne Grafik bei der du deine Größe anhand von Körperröße und Schrittlänge siehst.
Da würde ich mich orientieren ob eher Richtung M oder eher L.

Ich hoffe dir hilft das ein wenig weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roman_SK (17. April 2021)

Danke Tobi für die Info. Es ist jetzt doch ein Rage AL geworden. Da liege ich größentechnisch genau in der Mitte von M.


----------

